# Taylor, MI Sable Adult Male



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

LOOK at his poor ears !!!! 


Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Taylor, MI | 10153 - Please hel.


The Taylor Animal Shelter suggests that you come in and find your forever dog. 
The Taylor Animal Shelter is located at 25555 Northline Rd. West of Telegraph, East of Beech Daly.
*The hours of operation are Monday thru Friday 9:00 a.m. until 4:30 p.m. YOU MUST BE AT THE SHELTER BEFORE 4:00 P.M. TO ADOPT A DOG.
The cost to adopt a dog is $40; a $25 spay/neuter deposit will be returned to you once your dog is altered. Bring proof of the surgery to the shelter and your deposit will be refunded. 
All fees must be made using a credit card.*


*10153 - Please hel's Contact Info*

*Taylor Animal Shelter*, Taylor, MI 

PLEASE COME VISIT!
See more pets from Taylor Animal Shelter
For more information, visit Taylor Animal Shelter's Web site.


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

:bump:bump!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BUMP

:help: :help: :help: :help: :help:


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BUMP :help: :help:


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing gone


----------

